# Extend the "Last Edit:" marker time?



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2013)

What I really like about this site is that it allows to edit the user posts indefinitely and delete them if wanted. Just one idea: It would be nice to extend the time a bit until the "Last Edit:" marker appears.

The reason is that at least for me as a non-native speaker I often find myself editing the post somewhat because after reading it again after a 1-2 minutes or so I think "Hey, that doesn't sound right". Because I'm not editing the actual content I then sometimes delete the post and re-post it to prevent it marked as "edited" - I don't know if I'm the only one doing that. Yes, I admit I could carefully use the "Preview" option, but it usually only dawns on me after reading it in the whole context after "Post".


----------



## J.R. (Dec 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> What I really like about this site is that it allows to edit the user posts indefinitely and delete them if wanted. Just one idea: It would be nice to extend the time a bit until the "Last Edit:" marker appears.
> 
> The reason is that at least for me as a non-native speaker I often find myself editing the post somewhat because after reading it again after a 1-2 minutes or so I think "Hey, that doesn't sound right". Because I'm not editing the actual content I then sometimes delete the post and re-post it to prevent it marked as "edited" - I don't know if I'm the only one doing that. Yes, I admit I could carefully use the "Preview" option, but it usually only dawns on me after reading it in the whole context after "Post".



Funny you didn't edit this post 

I run into the same problem being another non-native English user here on CR. It seems silly that a post is edited within a few minutes of making it and others are bound to suspect what one's motives are for doing so. Nevertheless, I end up doing it quite often for almost exactly the same reasons as cited by you above. 

A minimum time frame before the "Last Edit" appears with the post would be a nice idea! 

Edited this post just for kicks ... 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> A minimum time frame before the "Last Edit" appears with the post would be a nice idea!



Good to know I'm not alone with this observation  ... there already is a time frame in which you can edit the post w/o it being marked as edited, but you have to be really quick, it's maybe 30 seconds. The good thing: Unless it's hardcoded it should be possible to extend this period, to say 300 seconds if it's found to be useful w/o anyone objecting.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 11, 2013)

One suggestion is to write your post using a word processing program. You can then do the reviewing, spell checking, and editing first. Then all you have to do is copy/past in these forums.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> One suggestion is to write your post using a word processing program.



Yes I could (though my browser also has basic spell-checking) - but this is my fun past time, not my work, and that's why lingering on every post is not what I want to do because most of the time I do not change it and it's fine just like I wrote it.

It's about the smaller part of posts that sound a bit strange, but usually I really only realize this after posting it and seeing it in the normal board structure - and extending this marker time could save non native-speakers some delete & repost actions. As this is always possible it's no big deal just like it is now, it's just not as convenient as it could be.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 11, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> copy/past



That's what I was talking about.


----------

